# Smokebuzz and the Iowa Gathering



## walking dude (Jul 23, 2008)

buzz is ouch of touch till thursday nite. He called me and told me to tell you guys, if you are trying to get in touch with him by email or pm, he won't get em till thurdady nite. He is in Burlington on a job....any questions you may have for him, email me of pm me, and i will try to be of help

[email protected]


----------

